# Sony Vegas Pro 11 - No Video Preview



## Laranjeira69 (May 29, 2012)

Hey everybody,

Here is the situation: I was mounting a video, and everything was going right until the video preview start not to work and only showing black as I'm going to show... I'm new on Vegas, please help!
This is acctually "playing"....


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't use Vegas so am not fully aware of its use of symbols but I think you have the video track disabled - the icon circled in red below seems to me to be the enable/disable icon - in the audio track it is enabled, in the video track, disabled
press that icon and see if it works


----------

